# Back from SSHS5..new pics ,,got my first 1.7 60ft in the goat !



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I have vids and stuff but my internet is still down from the hurricane (on borrowed dial up right now)
here is a "tease" ,these were taken by the track photog.
If you have the time go thru all the pics (there are 561! ) 

http://lenscapoffphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/941986/1/43168652

youll find more GTO pics buried in the Impalas and Lincolns 

as soon as everything comes back on Ill upload the rest.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Enjoyed the pics, thanks for posting!!!!!:cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

ok got some decent video now except file is HUGE,lol..
PLEASE download before viewing
for some reason the tower was reading 3mph faster than actual according to the timeslips. my mph was only 103..
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/sshs5/22.wmv


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Very nice..... I'm getting new shoes put on the back of Fatbitch today, hopefully I can pull some 1.7-1.8 60 ft's.... I'll probably break something else....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

If you ONLY pull a 1.7 short, im gonna drive to TX, rip yer azz out that seat and drive it myself and pull a 1.4 !!!

Worry about breaking later, BEAT THAT BAMMA !!! Assuming your getting slicks, rev er to 6500, say a prayer, and pop that clutch like you stepped on a nail at 3am on your way to the bathroom.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> If you ONLY pull a 1.7 short, im gonna drive to TX, rip yer azz out that seat and drive it myself and pull a 1.4 !!!
> 
> Worry about breaking later, BEAT THAT BAMMA !!! Assuming your getting slicks, rev er to 6500, say a prayer, and pop that clutch like you stepped on a nail at 3am on your way to the bathroom.


Nah, I got street shoes... I don't have the 300M Billet c.v.'s yet or subframe connectors (even though I stair at them every friggin' day...) I will eventually. I figure a 1.7 on d.r.'s is good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

YES, that is good, once or twice. :-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Has anyone figured out how to remove weight from these cars yet? it cant weigh 3800lbs just based on the body itself. There HAS to be some form of weight added that can be removed.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I actually weighed in at 3670 with a full tank,, I had to add 130lbs of ballast to make the 3800lb cutoff.
I have removed the spare tire and assorted crap,fuel tank cage,hood padding,plastic things over valve covers, and replaced skid plate with BMR, also my rims weigh about 5lbs less each (20lb total) 
however I also added the driveshaft loop and the xpipe which combined added like 15lbs.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Very nice..... I'm getting new shoes put on the back of Fatbitch today, hopefully I can pull some 1.7-1.8 60 ft's......


should,not be hard at all to get those times..

one more video with a 1.7 60ft.

Gto vs Charger R/T
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/sshs5/gto vs charger rt.wmv


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That crap is hilarious.... asleep at the light and still not enough power to catch you! :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

350hp vs 340hp
3800lbs vs 4200lbs
$32k vs $32k

seems fair to me..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

poor guy, he looked like he was trying SO hard.... lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> poor guy, he looked like he was trying SO hard.... lol


 :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

well, he did! Maybe HE should invest in the nitrous kit. lol


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Man I need some sticky tires... and an auto haha. The 6 speed was just too much fun to pass up though. But 12.9 at 103 makes me reconsider. I went a 1.8 in my truck one time... that was a FUN launch, and 1.7 has to be awesome! Time to build the rear and get some ET Street Radials!!

Great times.

As for the Charger... poop! I can't wait until my friend's SRT-8 comes in. That'll be a fun day.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> poor guy, he looked like he was trying SO hard.... lol


not a guy..

BECG stands for brown eyed country girl ,she drove over from texas,








readily apparent to anyone who saw her talking on the cellphone while smoking 
a cig and yelling at the starting line guy for calling her car a rental..












this is her and the funny looking guy is me at the scariest backwoods bar in commerce,luckily we had a big group or it could have gotten ugly(as ugly as most the women there),LOL..


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

WHOA! Hook me up with HER email !!!!!!!!! Texas girls, I tell ya !!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

She's not so bad.... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

hey, im just window shopping! lol


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

just a freind,go for it 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&Mytoken=b2bf365e-c329-407c-a7e6-0670426b2c8f


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks, email sent and I added her as a friend.

yes, I do work quick with women! I am even faster on a race track!


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thanks, email sent and I added her as a friend.
> 
> yes, I do work quick with women! I am even faster on a race track!


 Stalk much? hahahaha


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

...... didn't you just say your girlfriend is moving in with her mom...... you tricky bastard!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

man, HUSH UP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> just a freind,go for it
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&Mytoken=b2bf365e-c329-407c-a7e6-0670426b2c8f


Damn, she didnt add me as a friend yet or reply. Oh well.

HEY, I am on myspace too, yall should check out all the honeys I got! This ****** got skillz!

www.myspace.com/neddy04


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

So since u .. such a player , whos the girl in the pick? your sista? .. or is she single? .. hook a playa up man !!! ... HAHAHAHAHA jk... 

PS women have six senses .. even if they dont know your cheating , they harmonically will find a way to get back at ya ... LOL

:willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

The girl in my avatar is NextDoorNikki, and she is probably the hottest girl I have ever laid my eyes upon. She lives in chicago! I am friends with a guy that goes to school with her.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> The girl in my avatar is NextDoorNikki, and she is probably the hottest girl I have ever laid my eyes upon. She lives in chicago! I am friends with a guy that goes to school with her.


You know, she is hot but she's about a 8.5 out of 10 here in Texas... girls like her are a dime a dozen around here....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

you keep talking like that and I will fill up the tank on the cavy and set the cruise at 90!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> You know, she is hot but she's about a 8.5 out of 10 here in Texas... *girls like her are a dime a dozen around here*....


A dime a dozen? Well I'll send you a quarter. Give me 24 of them and keep the change


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Hell with that, I got $1000 and am heading to Texas !!! lol


----------

